# [Maven2] Wie kann man das "Updating Indexes" verhindern?



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Wir haben einen Artifactory Repository Server. Maven ist so konfiguriert das es immer über den gehen sollte. Dennoch kommt es oft vor das Maven ein Index Update direkt macht:

Downloaded [central] -> http://repo1.maven.org/maven2/.index/nexus-maven-repository-index.gz

Das dauert in der Regel ewig und blockiert die IDE (Eclipse). Da es vollkommen überflüssig ist unserer Meinung nach würden wir das gerne abstellen. Maven soll sich wenn dann diesen Index von unserem Artifactory holen und nirgends sonst. Wie kann man das einstellen?

So ist Maven derzeit für Artifactory konfiguriert:
[XML]
<repositories>

		<repository>
			<id>central</id>
			<url>http://artifactory.ourcompany.local:8081/artifactory/all/</url>
			<snapshots>
				<enabled>false</enabled>
			</snapshots>
		</repository>

		<repository>
			<id>snapshots</id>
			<url>http://artifactory.ourcompany.local:8081/artifactory/all/</url>
			<releases>
				<enabled>false</enabled>
			</releases>
		</repository>

	</repositories>

	<pluginRepositories>

		<pluginRepository>
			<id>central</id>
			<url>http://artifactory.ourcompany.local:8081/artifactory/plugins-releases</url>
			<snapshots>
				<enabled>false</enabled>
			</snapshots>
		</pluginRepository>

		<pluginRepository>
			<id>snapshots</id>
			<url>http://artifactory.ourcompany.local:8081/artifactory/plugins-snapshots</url>
			<releases>
				<enabled>false</enabled>
			</releases>
		</pluginRepository>

	</pluginRepositories>
[/XML]


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> So ist Maven derzeit für Artifactory konfiguriert


Wo steht die Konfig denn?
In der Pom? Oder in den Settings.xml?

Ansonsten kannst du das m2eclipse Plugin in Window -> Prefernces -> Maven konfigurieren, nicht zu vergessen, es gibt auch ein Plugin dass das von dir beschriebene Verhalten automatisch macht, ich installiere dieses Plugin absichtlich nicht mehr (Maven optional Components -> Maven Central Repository Index), da mir mein Eclipse dann hängt.


----------



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Die Config ist die globale in MAVEN_HOME/conf/settings.xml. Wie du schon sagtest gibts da dieses optionale Plugin, das habe ich aber auch extra deinstalliert. Das "Update Repository Index on startup" ist auch nicht aktiviert. Er läd trotzdem dauernd den Index von repo1.maven.... 

???

Ich glaub ich installier mal m2eclipse komplett neu


----------



## maki (5. Okt 2009)

> MAVEN_HOME/conf/settings.xml


Würde das lieber in USER_HOME/.m2/settings.xml schreiben.


----------



## pocketom (5. Okt 2009)

Wird leider von mehreren Entwicklern verwendet und wir wollen es eigentlich nur einmal pflegen...


----------

